# Why is Te the douche bag function?



## DJeter (May 24, 2011)

Why does Te have such a bad rap? Most ENTJs and ESTJs I know are extremely caring people who do a lot of helpful things for me. They use Te in a very feeling oriented kind of way and it makes these negative stereotypes about Te doms seem crazy. What's that about?


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

Probably because, like how it manifests in my personality, a strong Te user grows impatient with the logically fallacious things they hear others say all of the time. This can be especially problematic if your Fi is inferior, and you don't realize/care that you're hurting others' feelings by being a Te douchebag. I'd say a lot of it has to do with the theoretical absence of Fe in Te users. 

I've known many ESTJs and some ENTJs who are nice people. And I know some that are some of the most crude and obstreperous people I have come across. It's probably a behavioral thing, the sum of their life's experiences and its effects on their persona.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

This thread makes me happy!


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

Maybe it's Te that makes me want to punch babies when people use the school library to socialize?


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Bad rap ? Hum, first i heard. I must be out of the loop on this one.


----------



## DJeter (May 24, 2011)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> Bad rap ? Hum, first i heard. I must be out of the loop on this one.


Maybe it's just me then. I just get the feeling ExTJs aren't highly respected for their caring natures.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

WSidis said:


> Maybe it's just me then. I just get the feeling ExTJs aren't highly respected for their caring natures.


Don't know anything about that one. Lov'en my Te


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

They're generally not, but I know several that have probably had the coldness and intolerance of stupidity of Te blunted by being a subordinate in the military for years. My mother is an ESTJ and she makes all kinds of people hate life because of Te and/or mental illness.


----------



## Finagle (Jun 4, 2011)

Probably because they often have a very directive interaction style, which tend to be interpreted negatively, IMO.


----------



## DJeter (May 24, 2011)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> Don't know anything about that one. Lov'en my Te


Loving it too.


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

Finagle said:


> Probably because they often have a very directive interaction style, which tend to be interpreted negatively, IMO.


Right, they tend to be construed as being pushy and domineering. And sometimes, they can be overly so. They seem to want to micromanage and other annoying things, even myself sometimes. The way I correct the mistakes of those I work with tends to piss them off sometimes, although I'm not entirely sure if that's my Te way of explaining things, or their self-esteem.


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

I have a really good friend that I perceive as an ENTJ. Some of them are more chill than you'd think from just looking at Te stereotypes.
Whenever I agree with what Te is confronting, etc., about in those moments, I tend to agree with them and don't even find conflict.
I can find moderate conflict if it is a case I consider unnecessary.


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

atypeofuser said:


> I have a really good friend that I perceive as an ENTJ. Some of them are more chill than you'd think from just looking at Te stereotypes.
> Whenever I agree with what Te is confronting, etc., about in those moments, I tend to agree with them and don't even find conflict.
> I can find moderate conflict if it is a case I consider unnecessary.


Many people would rather blame them for arguing with them. One thing I've come to realize is that apparently, victimizing yourself because somebody proved you wrong is considered "mature" behavior by many adults. I've actually had people: stalk me around forums harassing me; tell me they're going to find me and pay me a "visit" in a veiled threat; ask a moderator to have me banned etc. because they lost an e-argument and couldn't admit they were wrong. Te is pretty much the opposite of Fe; you don't care if people perceive you to be a douchebag, or not.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

It seems to me that many of the Te-doms who are douchebags are the ones who read in a book or on a website that they're supposed to be. There are plenty of Te doms on this website who kick serious ass while still being really likeable people.


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

Stephen said:


> It seems to me that many of the Te-doms who are douchebags are the ones who read in a book or on a website that they're supposed to be. There are plenty of Te doms on this website who kick serious ass while still being really likeable people.


I disagree. The majority of Te-doms I know who are asses have never heard of MBTI. And if the theory states they are supposed to be douchebags, which came first, the stereotype/theory, or behavior influenced by the stereotype/theory?

/Te :tongue:


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

benr3600 said:


> Maybe it's Te that makes me want to punch babies when people use the school library to socialize?


Probably not, since punching babies is unlikely to produce a favourable outcome.
Those people will still be socialising in the library, while you may very well be spending time trying to avoid dropping the soap.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

benr3600 said:


> I disagree. The majority of Te-doms I know who are asses have never heard of MBTI. And if the theory states they are supposed to be douchebags, which came first, the stereotype/theory, or behavior influenced by the stereotype/theory?
> 
> /Te :tongue:


Fair enough. I don't know enough Te doms IRL. :laughing:


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

Svidrigailov said:


> Probably not, since punching babies is unlikely to produce a favourable outcome.


No, and most likely, neither would approaching a group of ignorant people and letting them know they're being inconsiderate. Venting the frustration sarcastically usually does the trick, I'm not one for displacement :tongue:


----------



## Sequestrum (Sep 11, 2011)

My wife (INTJ) loves this image. I think it says a lot while at the same time being open to interpretation! My wife is pretty nice, but some people get on her nerves more quickly than others, and she usually points to this to sum it up.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Stephen said:


> It seems to me that many of the Te-doms who are douchebags are the ones who read in a book or on a website that they're supposed to be. There are plenty of Te doms on this website who kick serious ass while still being really likeable people.


Completely agree.

@benr3600 

Most Te-doms I know in real life are wonderful people. You just have to be aware you can't roll out shit and expect them to sit back and swallow it. They're very good at forcing people to be accountable for their claims. 

The ones who are assholes are generally used to not being challenged when they start loudly demanding for proof. Pretty easy to knock them down-- just provide it. 

Besides, it's not like asshole behavior is restricted to Te-doms.

@Sequestrum

I LOVE THAT IMAGE. So DAMN much.


----------



## Agent Blackout (Mar 1, 2012)

I haven't met too many Te-doms who fit the "insensitive/domineering" stereotype.
Maybe just like one or two.
Am I just lucky? lol


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Agent Blackout said:


> I haven't met too many Te-doms who fit the "insensitive/domineering" stereotype.
> Maybe just like one or two.
> Am I just lucky? lol


Nahhh. Most of us are really kittens on the inside. 










Oh...did you think I meant the nice domestic kind?


----------



## quadrivium (Nov 6, 2011)

It is simply the reflection of people trying to fit a perceived mold. The first thing that comes to mind when I think of Te is efficiency, not douche baggery.


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

corgiflatmate said:


> It is simply the reflection of people trying to fit a perceived mold. The first thing that comes to mind when I think of Te is efficiency, not douche baggery.


And inefficiency/complacency is a primary contributor to Te douchebaggery IMHO.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

benr3600 said:


> And inefficiency/complacency is a primary contributor to Te douchebaggery IMHO.


You mean the primary catalyst for Te AWESOMENESS.


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

JuliaRhys said:


> You mean the primary catalyst for Te AWESOMENESS.


yes

*cowers in the corner* :tongue:


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

JuliaRhys said:


> Completely agree.
> 
> @benr3600
> 
> ...


The part i highlighted sounds like it fits with Te across the board with all Te users. Maybe not as noticeable in the Aux -Tert yet still enough to notice. Personally i love Te, regardless of where it sits. I respect that direct approach, i always know where i stand with those who use it, especially in the Dom/Aux/tert users.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

Te-doms are very direct, frank and often, brutal persons. They don't think what the other person might feel. They just say what they want anytime, anywhere without considering feelings. Although the ESTJ I know in real life is a very caring and responsible person. And an ENTJ is somewhat humorous in his brutal way of speaking his mind. Good thing the people he talks with are not that sensitive and just ride-on with his jokes. The thing I like about them is that they are very efficient, results-oriented, and possess a really strong personality.


----------



## quadrivium (Nov 6, 2011)

benr3600 said:


> And inefficiency/complacency is a primary contributor to Te douchebaggery IMHO.



That is hardly the Te dom's fault.


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

Case in point: one of my favorite people to read posts from. He is not familiar with MBTI yet he exhibits Te perfectly, in my opinion. BTW, I searched for his epic posts by using the search term "retarded" :tongue:

"You didn't address a single thing and just confirmed what I already stated. Almost no one has taken up for the guy and almost everyone is in agreement that he is a complete douche, yet for some reason people like you, and several others, can not seem to separate looking at anything the girl did wrong AS WELL as being anything other as some justification for the man's actions. You prove it by once again going off and talking about the girl being weaker and the guy stronger and all of that other shit that everyone agrees with and yet has nothing to do with the point.

So I ask again what issue do some of you have that doesn't allow you to acknowledge that the woman did something wrong as well? 

If two douche bags were street racing, one that was doing 100mph and one doing 90mph, and they ran into a school bus and injured some kids would everyone just ignore the person doing 90mph because they were going slower? If someone mentioned that BOTH were idiots would you go off into a tirade that if someone mentions anything about the slower driver that they must in fact be defending the actions of the guy doing 100mph? I would hope not because that would be epically retarded, yet for some very strange reason that is exactly what is happening in this thread. We have multiple people responding to an argument that doesn't exist."




"I'm still waiting for your response. 

I asked you to show how it is enforced via violence and you can't do it. You have resorted to continually repeating the line that if OTHER people aren't allow to impose restrictions on all of society, through threat of violence, that this is in fact a regulation that is imposing violence on them. 

You are trying to make the quite insanely illogical case that an inability to restrict other people is in fact an IMPOSING force of violence.

Sorry but allowing people to freely RESIST, without receiving a penalty, other people's attempt to impose their way of life on them is NOT the same as those people doing the opposite in return.

So again I ask you, SHOW THE THREAT OF VIOLENCE THAT WOULD COME FROM THE ELIMINATION OF PENALTIES FOR VARIOUS ACTIONS. WHAT ARE YOU THREATENING THEM WITH WHEN THERE IS NO WRONG DECISION?

Your idiotic argument that "people would be 'forced to live in a society where people who do drugs will effect them'". Um no shit you retard, now explain to us all what in the **** this has to do with libertarianism, and please, PLEASE explain to us how ANY other political system magically removes you existing in reality and being effected by other people. Do you magically think that in a society where drugs are illegal the people who still use drugs illegally no longer have an effect on society. 

It is very freaking simple:

Society A says you have no choice regarding thing X, when it comes to the government's point of view, and you will be fined if caught doing said thing. In this society you are STILL affected by people doing things you don't personally like, whatever they might happen to be, yet ON TOP OF THAT there is an ADDITIONAL threat, directly from the government, which is imposed upon you.

Society B says you have free choice over thing X, and that there is no government penalty or enforcement of it. In this society you are still affected by people doing things you don't like, whatever that might happen to be, yet there is no ADDITIONAL government threat. 

What it all basically boils down to is YOUR idiotic attempt to try to pretend that libertarianism, or whatever, is making the claim that "a free society means you no longer exist in reality and nothing, ever, of any sort, will impact you if you don't want it to" and then you take this idiotic straw man and say "Hey even in said society other people could possibly affect me. OMG that means if I don't like it is libertarianism that is the cause of my dislikes of other people's decisions and if I can't impose my will on them to stop doing things that I don't like it is actually the same as me being threatened by the government".

Thankfully I'm pretty sure most intelligent people, whether they disagree with libertarianism or not, can see that your argument is retarded. Can you make the argument that such a society would make things worse, from your personal point of view of how society should be? Hell yeah. Is a government REMOVING penalties and eliminating laws that might cause results you don't personally care for in fact the same thing as the government itself threatening you with violence? No.

As for your last line it really proves you have nothing: People have chosen? Chosen what lol? PLEASE tell me that you are trying to make that the case that if a political system isn't followed to the T, political systems which may I remind you most people who even support them disagree on what exactly that systems fully entails (this goes for all systems), then it is invalid. If so then congrats because you've just proven that every current political system is a failure because there isn't a single one that can be considered a 100% faithful representation of what that system is supposed to be. 

Not to mention the popularity argument is the fail of all fails. Using this dumb ass logic everything that is ever voted on via popular vote is in fact the right decision. "OMG the people have chosen, obviously the correct choice!". Brilliant. I'll remember that the next time we elect some shit ass president like Bush."


And, my personal favorite:

"I've never put a single person on ignore in 11 years but I am seriously considering it. There have been other idiots but none that I can recall that post with his frequency and display such stupidity over such a wide range of topics."


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

It's just I think 1) because of a lot of over-sensitive Feeling types have over-played this and 2) because socially Te is often concerned with efficiency, doing what it takes to get something done regardless of how one feels about it (which in its extreme can lead to authoritarianism and to a degree misanthropy). The reality is a good number of 'bosses' out there are Te-types because in this society Te is how you get on with life (if you want to have good credit, pay your bills on time, get the grades required to get the right job, etc). It's all very conceptual and impersonal though which I think is why the Feeling types have a harder time with Extraverted Thinking than with Introverted Thinking (which can also be cold and misanthropic but because it isn't outwardly manifested we don't pay as much attention to it). The key here with all extraverted judgment is the sacrifice of the self whether in the form of Inferior or low-Fi or Extraverted Feeling and I think the result is that Fi-doms may see Te as domineering or pushy (but not recognize those tendencies in themselves).


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Te users aren't douchebags.

Douchebags are douchebags.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Spades said:


> Te users aren't douchebags.
> 
> Douchebags are douchebags.


LOVE YOU!

@benr3600 

I am in desperate need of context to understand those comments. Can you link me the page?


----------



## n2freedom (Jun 2, 2011)

Stephen said:


> It seems to me that many of the Te-doms who are douchebags are the ones who read in a book or on a website that they're supposed to be. There are plenty of Te doms on this website who kick serious ass while still being really likeable people.


 Totally agree with you here. And, IRL the very few Te-doms and Auxilliary Te users are not douchebags. I also wholeheartedly agree with @Spades douchebag types are douchebags.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

Because I don't care about external standards.

Then again, Ti is the douchbag to Te users. 

So it's all fair play :tongue:

EDIT: My boss is most certainly a heavy Te user (Master in Mathematics no less), and there's just really nothing we see eye to eye on since we both refuse to deal with other side of the coin.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

WSidis said:


> Why does Te have such a bad rap? Most ENTJs and ESTJs I know are extremely caring people who do a lot of helpful things for me. They use Te in a very feeling oriented kind of way and it makes these negative stereotypes about Te doms seem crazy. What's that about?


I'm a Fi dom and when stressed I turn into those negative stereotypes of Te doms. I know Te doms and they are nothing like the negative stereotypes. Just to name a few: @JuliaRhys, @Spades. Imo Fi doms often get mistaken for Te doms because we use the function in that negative manner under stress. It takes effort and experience to be able to use it in a more positive manner, some thing which comes with age.

<.< also some people just suck regardless of type.

>) as for me I love my Te, even if its inferior and I'm starting to get the hang of it, very useful way to see things, helps me make proper decisions and accomplish things. The right values combined with the right method of approach. When the going gets tough, my Te rears its head and allows me to "plow through" my troubles. Big change from massive self criticism and criticism of others, stress used to make me angry and to lash out in a cold stubborn logical manner...up to a certain point where I got hospitalized for a week and needed to get operated. I was stressed out of my mind and that was when I got intimate with my Te, it allowed me to "toughen up" and survive, especially because I was emotionally self destructing and in a really fucked up state (hated the world and myself).

I can say that my Te-Si allowed me to handle the situation systematically and logically, I fixed myself physically and survived my emotional troubles. I had to face severe problems and I triumphed under stress. So yeah I love my Te-Si. I knew what was wrong, what I needed to do and I did it without flinching.

IxFPs if you are stressed  try cleaning and putting things in order, coming up with a plan and read up on how to fix the problems you are facing.. It helps a lot, trust me.

 oh and I love Te dom girls, their attitude is sexy imo.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

WSidis said:


> Maybe it's just me then. I just get the feeling ExTJs aren't highly respected for their caring natures.


It's not just you. I've noticed this as well. Not all ExTJs are pushy, aggressive asswipes. It's kind of a ridiculous stereotype. People seem to like to hold to extreme stereotypes and think of them as facts. As a tertiary Te user, I can honestly say that yes, Te has the ability to come off as harsh at times. How often that occurs depends on its user. The Te users I know are quite kind and even *gasp* diplomatic


----------



## n2freedom (Jun 2, 2011)

Rim said:


> <.< also some people just suck regardless of type.


 ^^^ Golden!


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks @Rim ^_^

You're absolutely right though. I always thought it was my *Fi* let loose that made me bitchy, not Te. My Te is always willing to hear from others if I'm being unreasonable. My Fi is stubborn and thinks "no, I'm right!"

This goes for any type. Their tertiary or inferior will likely be the ones coming out unpolished.


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

I've always thought of ESTP's as the stereotypical "Douche bag" type. I don't have anything against ESTP's in general of course.


----------



## Sequestrum (Sep 11, 2011)

Unicorntopia said:


> I think so but my opinion probably is not worth crap to anyone except for the very few people who happen to be seeing me as shiny at the time. This is selfish of me though, to want recogntion. I should give selflessly and secretly forever and want not, being happy when someone is nice to me and when I see my results and leave it at that.
> 
> Rant over
> 
> Getting hold of this critical parent Fi thing and Se aspiration thing is proving to be quite the challenge. Idk maybe this has something to do with being an enneagram heart main and sx, if I am indeed 4w3 sx...


You're opinion is appreciated! 

I can understand your frustrations with Fi as well, I have quite a few of my own too. :/


----------



## Eric B (Jun 18, 2010)

Spades said:


> I only emphasized Te because this thread is about Te. I'm pretty sure my dominant function is Ni or Ne, but I don't trust the test to tell me that. Also in terms of directing/informing, my natural inclination is to direct, though I can consciously switch if need be.
> 
> Thanks for your response.


Directing and informing are not 100% literal. Accordng to Keirsey, it's about who "defines the relationship" (directing = task-focused = you define the relationship with thers; informing = people-focus = you let the others define the relationship). 
It also so happens that Ni preferrers are always directive types, and Ne preferrers are always informative. Ne is "light and airy", while directiveness, you can think of, as more "dry" (and "dry" was Galen's original pole for the humor temperaments).

With some people it clearly stands out, but with you, from what I see, it could go either way (and the Keirseyan temperament has its own "people/task" scale, called "structure/motive", which will affect the behavior as well, so has to be taken into account). But it does appear to be leaning toward directive, and that would suggest NTJ.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

Worriedfunction said:


> I suppose the simple answer to this is misconceptions, bias and stereotypes.
> 
> Of course there may be some truth in there as well. Jung essentially points out that the extroverted thinking type creates formula's, or systems, based in the truths of objective reality, if someone goes against this formula
> 
> ...


As on as Jung's observations about Te at work are (really! best ever!), I find it interesting from these descriptions which I've never read before that he still doesn't quite "hit" the role of Fi behind Te. He's great at alluding to it, but he can never quite actually describe the true nature of Fi, no matter what. I think it tells me how much of a Ti dom he probably really was (Ti doms don't "get" Fi of all of the functions).


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

Wouldn't part of the douchebaggery of Te be the idiosyncratic values Fi has? Making them especially clash with Fe users?


----------



## ENTJam (Nov 15, 2010)

Unicorntopia said:


> I think so but my opinion probably is not worth crap to anyone except for the very few people who happen to be seeing me as shiny at the time. This is selfish of me though, to want recogntion. I should give selflessly and secretly forever and want not, being happy when someone is nice to me and when I see my results and leave it at that.


You did describe me... ENTJ 1w2 sx/sp here...


----------



## googoodoll (Oct 20, 2013)

I happen to know one of each, an ESTJ that does fit the profile of Te's intimidation but the ENTJ, it's laughable to call him 'intimidating' (i almost assumed he was an INTJ because of this.) mabye intellectually but that's all and he listens to sappy music yet disses the likes of Bruno Mars calling him 'whiney' yet he listens to his whiniest song ever (secretly mind you) - grenade, so it's really hard to take him seriously...


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

DJeter said:


> Why does Te have such a bad rap? Most ENTJs and ESTJs I know are extremely caring people who do a lot of helpful things for me. They use Te in a very feeling oriented kind of way and it makes these negative stereotypes about Te doms seem crazy. What's that about?


good question. I quite like Te tbh (after Fi, it's my favorite function)


----------



## Bahburah (Jul 25, 2013)

Because it's so take charge?


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

They just view Te as a function that bosses use or some other sort of generic authority figure. It's not exactly wrong but eh. It's also associated with capitalism, so communistic aligned peoples will generally adapt the attitude that it can only be applied to capitalism. This of course is false, considering there are pragmatic reasons one can be a socialist or a communist. IE that taxing the rich would mean so that they don't hoard money and they could use the money to I don't know actually help run the damn country or whatever.

I honestly contrived of an issue with it because I thought they were overly empirical, and unable to bind or change but I was actually griping about some sort of wankery of a different kind.


----------



## LostFavor (Aug 18, 2011)

> Why is Te the douche bag function?


Because people are conflating brain processes with surface traits that get developed through factors such as upbringing, environment, and genes.

i.e. I used to know a really fucked ESTJ (only ESTJ I've known), so now I have this stupid entry in my brain that says, "ESTJs are fucked individuals," even though I know it's nonsense.

People with similar experiences to my own don't notice the non-fucked ESTJs and like types as often, cause they're looking for fucked individuals, not healthy people with that personality type; they're looking for stereotypes (yay confirmation bias).


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Because people don't like extroverted judging functions.
Te=douchebag
Fe=sheep
I think people should learn to appreciate what each has to offer instead instilling their own opinion over it.


----------



## surgery (Apr 16, 2010)

Before learning about the MBTI/Jungian theory, I sort of…felt the influence of Te in the world, whether it was from an ETJ themselves or just part of the culture/environment (school, work, etc). I had to reflect a lot on "the meaning of life" and think deeply about why people have to act so rigidly. To me, the "fact" that Te exists or that these qualities exist means something about reality. So, in order to be a good/ethical person, it's seem mandatory that I accept the validity of Extraverted Thinking. Like, you can't get rid of it, even though it's unpleasant. Idk…but awareness of Te caused sort of an existential crisis in me…when I had to sort of internalize/accept that the world can't really operate on principle of kindness, or love or compassion. And I know people hate when INFPs are stereotyped as "lovey-dovey" idealist, but my early life experience was really like that.

Now, after all that reflection and my knowledge of type, I've been able to except this concept of Te (in many different…manifestations) as an essential and inseparable part of the human conditions. I have more patience/respect for it in others, even though Te types still make me rather uncomfortable.

Like I said, I'm an INFP, but today I actually sort of yelled at someone at work  She was just standing around annoying another co-worker as I was all like, "Could you maybe do something productive?" It came out of my mouth without me even thinking about. Then again, is this really inferior Te, or is just me getting angry? Later, I ended up actually cursing at her when she kept questioning my judgment about a very small task…Like she was just being intentionally annoying even though there was a long line of customers who needed attending to. Before I knew it I dropped the F-bomb on her :x I shocked myself and her, but it actually got the job done. She immediately went and did as I asked. 

So, it seems like the only times I "use" Te are when I'm really angry or when I am in pain or afraid of something. When I need to defend a belief or thought position that I am actually deeply insecure about, then I can feel myself becoming very dogmatic and argumentative  But, then again, maybe that's not Te because it doesn't relate to efficiency, just "correctness." It feels like a very harsh judgment about how something is supposed to be, but at the same time it comes from a very personal place.


----------



## KraChZiMan (Mar 23, 2013)

DJeter said:


> Why does Te have such a bad rap? Most ENTJs and ESTJs I know are extremely caring people who do a lot of helpful things for me. They use Te in a very feeling oriented kind of way and it makes these negative stereotypes about Te doms seem crazy. What's that about?


Please do not mind the people who give bad rep, or naive definitions for certain cognitive functions. These people do not deserve to breathe the same air with the rest of the people who attempt to view cognitive functions from a more objective perspective and should choke to death on their giant ignorance, when it comes to psychology.


----------



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

"caring" and "direct/blunt" are not mutually exclusive features.
often the direct bluntness of a Te-user is a manifestation of their caring. yeah, in work they might be calling you on your BS for the company's sake. but in a friendship, they can be doing it for your sake. (or even not in a friendship, the point is, Te can lose patience with someone harming themselves in part out of caring. http://www.radiolab.org/story/lu-vs-soo/ continues to be an excellent contrast in Te vs Fe)

actually, i realized this in a different, non-mbti context. 
there are people who are very kind, but not nice. 
tender, loving, and a bit abrasive. 
Will take care of you, but not specifically your feelings...

retrospectively, they were/are all TeFi types... (not that all TeFi types are like what I just described, however.)


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

ESFJ: We can't tell him because it will hurt his feelings.
INTJ: We must tell him because otherwise it will humiliate him later!

These two are caring for the same person in two very different ways.


----------



## Eric B (Jun 18, 2010)

Yes, and the first way is a more direct (preferred and extraverted) way, and the second way is a more universalistic (introverted) less upfront (nonpreferred) way.

That's why Te types may seem to care less than F types, but it can't be generalized into them never caring.


----------

